
Ask HN: crowdsourced stock market info service - Crowdsource
Crowd sourced information tool for the state of the stock market provides information on a weekly basis. Offered as a monthly subscription service would that be of interest? What fee would be acceptable?
======
shshhdhs
What kind of information would this provide that I can't get for free already?

~~~
Crowdsource
Forward looking information extracted from options and futures

~~~
shshhdhs
Hmm, so if the information is extracted from options & futures, what part is
crowdsourced?

